# Twenty degrees



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Quick reveiw here. I was skepticle of what this heater could do for fifty bucks and being so small. My garage, it's 22ft by 22ft with about a 12 ft high ceilimg. At 4 a.m. This morning it was out here 48 degrees. I fired this up on high and tracked it.
At 5 a.m. It got to 54 degrees.
At 6 a,m, it got to 63 degrees.
At 7:30 it's at 68 degrees and I turned it down.
holding at 68 degrees still here at 8 a.m..

Well the 'paint the garage' thread got me jealous and I had to act. I don't need the lifts, the flat screen, the epoxy floor or the racing stripe. But I want the damned heat. It ain't the hard piped hard wired unit that cat's got ceiling hung in his but for a lowly painter it will do. I got heat.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have the double version of that heater.. They do work good.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm working on my hydronic system today.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bender said:


> I'm working on my hydro*PO*nic system today.



Fixed that for you! :jester: I wonder what Steve is doing this Sunday morning....


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gibberish45 said:


> Fixed that for you! :jester: I wonder what Steve is doing this Sunday morning....


Probably tending to his hydroponic system.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Be careful Oden!

Might want to pick up an co2 meter... they do require some ventilation if your sealed tight in there!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

And do not spray any flammables.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> Be careful Oden!
> 
> Might want to pick up an co2 meter... they do require some ventilation if your sealed tight in there!


I think you can drop the "2", what you really want is a carbon monoxide (CO) alarm.

Elevated carbon dioxide (CO2) levels will lead to some pretty obvious symptoms, mainly rapid breathing, especially with exercise. CO poisoning is a lot more insidious.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Probably tending to his hydroponic system.


 He could use that co2.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Update. O.K. Just like everything else the Home Depot sells---junk.
ain't workin right and just over a month old and maybe two days a week of use.
The thermocouple. Been getting weaker and weaker and now it just won't work at all. 
I'm gonna gypsie rig the button with a clamp.
They sell inferior products down at the Home Depot.
Yeh they're close to everything. And you can walk in and walk out with what ur looking for. But everything they sell is manufactured in an inferior manor. 
Weather it's a heater, a two by four, a plumbing fitting or a gallon of paint.--it is inferior.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I started out of a garage about that size, and used a heater just like that. This morning we were in my current shop and used the ready heater to take up the temp in the paint booth. We don't have but about 20 days a year at most that get really cold. Today broke a record for the lowest highs.

If I ever build a shop I will be able to heat it efficiently. Being on cold concrete makes it even colder.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oden said:


> View attachment 21686
> 
> 
> Update. O.K. Just like everything else the Home Depot sells---junk.
> ...


tell us something we DON'T know :whistling2:

I love their 4 d & 6 d finish nails with a ridge on the head, so when try to set them, the nail set slips off and punches a very unwanted hole in the wood. 

No wonder they sell Behr


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have 3 of those plus 2 mushroom heaters. The shroom heaters work great but do suck down the propane fast.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Oden said:


> View attachment 21686
> 
> 
> Update. O.K. Just like everything else the Home Depot sells---junk.
> ...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Years ago I got an actual propane fueled furnace from a fire resto job. (I have no idea how they got a new furnace out of the deal, but it was only 2-3 years old with no damage.) Strapped it on a commercial 2 wheel dolly, had a HVAC guy check it out and put on the proper fitting and I was set to go. Hooked it to a 40gal propane tank and it worked great. Used it on all sorts of jobs and surprisingly wasn't too difficult to load/unload and move around.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Years ago I got an actual propane fueled furnace from a fire resto job. (I have no idea how they got a new furnace out of the deal, but it was only 2-3 years old with no damage.) Strapped it on a commercial 2 wheel dolly, had a HVAC guy check it out and put on the proper fitting and I was set to go. Hooked it to a 40gal propane tank and it worked great. Used it on all sorts of jobs and surprisingly wasn't too difficult to load/unload and move around.


Early on, we used fuel oil and propane heater but switched to electric for inside work we we finally realized how much water they put out. Each gallon of propane creates a little more than 3 quarts of water when it's burned.

Around here, we can get electric furnaces for next to nothing. They're the standard factory option for manufactured housing and the owners usually swap them out very quickly. We put a pigtail on them for a range or dryer plug, a thermostat on the side, and have the tinners make up a box with some grills for the top. Nice heat, no fumes, no added water.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

MiTM kerosene forced air portable heater 175000 btu is what I ran yesterday. Heated a double garage nicely with the door up. Morning temp was 10 degrees.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My 170k heater can warm up anything 3000k or less. I also have a few 55k heaters that will warm that garage up quickly. 

I have used those propane heater attachments before but for me the kero heters are more efficient.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what does burning kero do for air quality ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> what does burning kero do for air quality ?


Back in the day of oil, it was miserable :whistling2:. These days a vent works wonders. Obviously not a repaint scenario.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I rather burn diesel than kero. Its the smell..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I rather burn diesel than kero. Its the smell..


K1 is not bad. the 170k can burn a lot of different fuels but the kero is efficient. But yeah they all produce some carcinogens. I use that heater for new builds. Although I have tarped off while using the smaller heaters.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Heater ? Please do tell me about these things ... being in Florida i just can't relate :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Diesel and kero produce even more water than propane when they are burned. Through the miracle of stoichiometry, a gallon of diesel or kero produces a little more than a gallon of water.

I can see why you guys in the Northeast don't like to run electric heaters. Yay for the lowest electrical costs in the country!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> Heater ? Please do tell me about these things ... being in Florida i just can't relate :whistling2:


Harsh dude, that was harsh.  :jester:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

*We pay for the sunshine ... cheap ho and hacks everywhere 

Thursday, Jan 23*
*Day Jan 23 *







64°FHigh
Sunny

Chance of rain:0% Wind: N at 10 mph Humidity:33% UV Index:5 - Moderate Sunrise: 7:17 am Moonset: 11:30 am Moonphase:Waning Gibbous Mainly sunny. High 64F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> *We pay for the sunshine ... cheap ho and hacks everywhere
> 
> Thursday, Jan 23*
> *Day Jan 23 *
> ...


Pfft. You can have your sunny and mid 60s. :blink:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Now if you could just send me a bone in rib eye from Joe's i would have it made :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Repaint Florida said:


> Now if you could just send me a bone in rib eye from Joe's i would have it made :thumbsup:


I like Ruth's.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

if we're gonna hijack the thread to steak talk
a few i liked 

The Chart House in San Juan, Puerto Rico was good ... painted Marriott Hotel Condado PR 

Dickie Brennan's in the quarters in New Orleans was great ... painted Harrah's Casino

Cattlemens in the stock yard in Fort Worth is the bomb ... love when willie's july 4 picnic was there at billy bob's


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> Heater ? Please do tell me about these things ... being in Florida i just can't relate :whistling2:


I've been to Florida once. For a few days before I went on a cruise. There was a hard freeze. Whole state was sold out of heaters, cause I think there was like 100 for sale in the whole state. Killed a butt-load of oranges. And old people were getting rushed to the hospital left and right. 

I wanna say...maybe 2003? But I'm not sure. It was January of some year.


----------

